# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  Masturbation, nerds, and vampires! Oh, my!

## Saizo

So, I woke up at 6 A.M. this morning, got up, went to the restroom, got a drink of water, and went back to bed (as usual).

The next thing I know, I'm somebody else and I'm in a limousine along with some other students and we're vampires, lol. We traveled through dense woods until we come to a clearing. Up ahead, there's a gate and a servant guy dressed in a suit and hat standing by it waiting for us. As we approach the gate, he opens it and the limo enters the premises. The gate appeared to go all the way around the place but there were no barbed wires or anything lethal attached to it.

I and all of the other students got out and we're looking around and marveling at the mansion that stood before us. I loved the setting because this place was obviously well hidden deep in some woods and there were many other secrets as well that we didn't know about. There were a lot of people doing stuff around the mansion. I'm not sure what exactly. There was a lot of students around the ages of probably 16 - 20.

I went inside the mansion to look around and I met this kid in one of the rooms. I don't know why but I always ask what their names are, lol. It's a bad habit of mine. I said "hello" and he said "hello" but he didn't speak. I just knew he said it. Telepathy? I decided to give it a try. Using just thought, I said "can you hear me?" And he nodded. Then I asked telepathically "what's your name? XD" And he said his name was "Hunt Doc." I asked him again to make sure and I even reversed it. I said "Doc Hunt?" And he said "no, Hunt Doc." I remember that kid was bald and his skin complexion was very, very pale--we were vampires after all.

Before I left, he asked me if I would return in 12 hours. Never had a dream character ask me if I'd return before, let alone one mentioning time.... They never mention time. This a first.... I said "yea, I'll be back." I really liked that place for some reason.

I left that room and went into another. As I opened the door, I saw this young girl with really, really, short blonde hair masturbating on a bed by herself. I was thinking about offering my assistance. I spoke this time, I said "um, excuse me?" She turned over, embarrassed, lol. "How cute," I thought to myself (she probably heard that). I apologized and asked for her name (wtf was I thinking?). I felt as though I knew what her name was. I was thinking it was possibly Medina. As I was trying to ask, my fucking teeth fell out AGAIN, hahahahahaha..... She turned her head and glared at me (I don't think she was mad) and she said "Nerrrrrrddddd....." I got a kick out of that. XD

I was now holding several teeth in the palm of my right hand. This girl must've been my dream guide because this very thing happened when I encountered my dream guide for the very first time (check my Dream Journal). I left the room and found a restroom right down the hall and tried to rinse my mouth out. I wasn't worried because I was certain they'd grow back in a few minutes but I woke up before then. Damn her, haha.....

Total Duration: 50 Minutes

----------


## Myke Gregory

Cockblocked in your dream? by your own teeth? I hope that never happens to me. xD

How do you know the dream was 50 minutes though? o.O?

----------


## Saizo

I woke up at 6 A.M. and went back to bed at around 6:03 A.M. I don't remember falling asleep and when I woke up, it was 6:55 A.M. Close enough I suppose.

----------


## RandomPineapple

In my first lucid dream my teeth started falling out too (I freaked out until I looked at my hands) and I read that it's very common. It's so weird but a good way to realize you're dreaming I guess..

----------


## dontletmesleep

im sorry if i sound like a dick but kudo's aka congratz you make me cry of laughter please continue this dream not only for your sake but for mine man that dream is funny as hell XD 10/10 XD

----------

